# Latte art: The Trump



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

No. Not an actual Trump. That would need light roast coffee for the right tone of ginger, and I'm not drinking that sh1t.

This is a design I've been working at for a while and I think I've finally got it nailed.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Like it !

I too have been working quietly, behind the scenes, with a view to bringing a new and exciting latte art design to the table.

I haven't quite nailed it yet butI feel I'm not far off.

I give you 'The Dead Wasp'


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Arguably my finest chick (blob) yet


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Caramel milkshake!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Peace and love in my cup this morning (oh ok, it's a dove, look . . . You can see, surely).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That dove needs to eat less pies


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks to @MildredM for pointing me towards this thread.

How to extend your latte art beyond the cup!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Craig-R872 said:


> Thanks to @MildredM for pointing me towards this thread.
> 
> How to extend your latte art beyond the cup!


 @mancbeginner wasn't wrong was he?

That really is a load of Jackson Pollocks whichever thread it's in!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

When you prepare enough milk for two drinks and one comes off second best!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I've got some work to do to meet these standards - a trumps arse might be achievable though.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Grahamg said:


> I've got some work to do to meet these standards - a trumps arse might be achievable though.


I know Trump has been called some things . . . .


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> When you prepare enough milk for two drinks and one comes off second best!


UP!

That one upside down surely was intended to be Aladdin Dalí, which always wins any rock paper and scissors contest before the roundhouse kick.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

like I've mentioned previously, it's sometimes the way they copy across, not always in the correct plane as in your files








.

Jon.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Craig-R872 said:


> Thanks to @MildredM for pointing me towards this thread.
> 
> How to extend your latte art beyond the cup!


I can barely contain my excitement at the realisation we have exactly the same espresso equipment, so surely I can aspire to matching artistry such as this once I've mastered the craft?


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Greydad said:


> I can barely contain my excitement at the realisation we have exactly the same espresso equipment, so surely I can aspire to matching artistry such as this once I've mastered the craft?


Nice one. It's a good learning curve. Although I have upgraded grinder.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

OK I know this should be in another section, but as Trump is part of the thread subject and the guy did have a coffee afterwards..........

Donald is walking out of the White House and heading toward his limo, when a possible assassin steps forward and aims a gun. A secret service agent, new on the job, shouts "Mickey Mouse!" This startles the would be assassin and he is captured. Later, the secret service agent's supervisor takes him aside and asks, "What in the hell made you shout Mickey Mouse?" Blushing, the agent replies, "I got nervous. I meant to shout "Donald duck!"

Take time out and have a coffee.

Jon.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Craig-R872 said:


> Nice one. It's a good learning curve. Although I have upgraded grinder.


Now that's just showing off. What milk did you use? Ours seems to foam up to thick or not all. Must be the barista


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Greydad said:


> Now that's just showing off. What milk did you use? Ours seems to foam up to thick or not all. Must be the barista


Just normal semi skimmed milk.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

I use semi-skimmed but it comes out less like a piece of art and more like a 3D printed model.

Maybe I could innovate, introduce 3D latte art to the coffee-drinking multiverse


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry to inform you that 3D latte art has been around for a while now









Usually, it looks pretty stupid IMHO.

But it seems you're inducing too much air and maybe milk gets too hot.

Milk and jug need to be as cold as possible when you start. Steam wand needs to be hot (open valve until steam comes out, then close again). Only for the first few seconds you let air being pulled in, then you lower the wand a bit deeper into the milk so it keeps circulating - you can then watch bubbles become smaller until a smooth and shiny texture is reached. Ideally, by then your milk/froth is just above 60°C (not 50 or 70!). Lots of vids on the web on how to do, hold, check, finish, pour...









Interestingly, you have all the time in the world because it mainly comes down to the first seconds, only. So don't stress and panic!

Folk have trained with soapy water, which reduces waste milk... maybe worth a try?


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Sorry to inform you that 3D latte art has been around for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was joking, but somehow it doesn't surprise that someone, somewhere has already tried it...



> But it seems you're inducing too much air and maybe milk gets too hot.


It seems to go from no foam to loadsafoam very quickly



> Milk and jug need to be as cold as possible when you start.


Yesp. Jug is pre-cooled and milk is straight out of the fridge.



> Steam wand needs to be hot (open valve until steam comes out, then close again).


Yes. Check. Done that.



> Only for the first few seconds you let air being pulled in, then you lower the wand a bit deeper into the milk so it keeps circulating -


Yep. I do this.



> you can then watch bubbles become smaller until a smooth and shiny texture is reached. Ideally, by then your milk/froth is just above 60°C (not 50 or 70!). Lots of vids on the web on how to do, hold, check, finish, pour...


Watched the vids. Aim for the "wet white paint" look, and I have managed to get that look done that, but it doesn't seem to be consistent.



> Interestingly, you have all the time in the world because it mainly comes down to the first seconds, only. So don't stress and panic!


I'm not stressed and panicked, just a little befuddled...



> Folk have trained with soapy water, which reduces waste milk... maybe worth a try?


I just can't bring myself to do that. Maybe it's lactose-free milk that behaves differently? I can make lovely frothy milk for hot chocolates and p'raps cappuccinos but the pourable stuff needed for latte art seems to elude me.

More practice needed!


----------



## jwCrema (Jul 23, 2017)

Spazbarista said:


> No. Not an actual Trump. That would need light roast coffee for the right tone of ginger, and I'm not drinking that sh1t.
> 
> This is a design I've been working at for a while and I think I've finally got it nailed.
> View attachment 26181


Ha!

But that latte art looks like an Operation Ranger shot.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Greydad said:


> More practice needed!


yep, there you go









Do you mean consistent relating to every time I froth milk or all the way from top to bottom?

The latter can be overcome by (carefully) pouring from one jug to another... just saying...


----------



## tassles (Sep 28, 2016)

It's a near perfect Jupiter (+ Kuiper Belt)



Craig-R872 said:


> Thanks to @MildredM for pointing me towards this thread.
> 
> How to extend your latte art beyond the cup!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

tassles said:


> It's a near perfect Jupiter (+ Kuiper Belt)


You're right, the swirling eye is just apparent, well spotted.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

They might not ever find water on Mars, but here's proof of Jupiter on coffee.

Get a Nobel prize ready for dispatch


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Who would have known that my worst latte art gets the most feedback! So I think I'll stop trying to produce good recognisable patterns and just try this abstract latte art thing. Lol


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

When you try to make it across the garden in the rain with coffee in hand . . . you could say it's a storm in a teacup


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Stormy (Daniels) in the D cup to be OT


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here you go!!


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

Greydad said:


> I just can't bring myself to do that. Maybe it's lactose-free milk that behaves differently? I can make lovely frothy milk for hot chocolates and p'raps cappuccinos but the pourable stuff needed for latte art seems to elude me.


I use the lactose free milk and can get good foam and hearts - also would need more practice for anything else


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Here you go!!


Thanks, I needed that.

This thread has given me some ideas as well.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Here you go!!


the Trump ALWAYS extends to its environment, very well "spotted" (in the trumpest sense of the word)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hasi said:


> the Trump ALWAYS extends to its environment, very well "spotted" (in the trumpest sense of the word)


This was too 'foamed' to extend far at all - I remember being SO pleased with that


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> This was too 'foamed' to extend far at all - I remember being SO pleased with that


...trying hard to not getting you wrong on this one...


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I 'made' this back in 2011 on a classic.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> I 'made' this back in 2011 on a classic.


Loch Ness Monster sighting anyone?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Making the best of a bad job!

(And trying Tapatalk for the first time)


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I just can't help myself, sorry...


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

richwade80 said:


> I just can't help myself, sorry...


Steady on rich!

It's a brave man that defaces a MildredM photo.

If you're quick it's not too late to apologise.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Humph,


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

richwade80 said:


> Humph,


Smart move !!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> Humph,


Phew!! Just in time


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Smart move !!


I am so pleased to see you are keeping forum folk on the straight and narrow, Snake . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ian seems to be taking his newfound latte art skills to another level.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Ian seems to be taking his newfound latte art skills to another level.


Nice guinea pig!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Gave it another shot...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Donald trump or Mr Toad?


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Donald trump or Mr Toad?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What a way to round the day off!


----------

